# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  how to import .dmp file into Oracle 9i?

## dai_lo

Hi, 

I can't find any information about importing .dmp into Oracle 9i. All the articles i read are about export.
Could you please provide me detail instruction of importing .dmp file into oracle 9i.

Thank,s

----------


## jkoopmann

the options to export and import are fairly the same. of course, depending on what you want to do. 

do you know how  the export was taken, was it a full export, schema export, or something else. who was the export taken as? 

maybe restate what it is you are trying to do. 
if you are trying to do a full import the command is :
imp <user>/<password>@<tns> file=your.dmp full=y log=your.log ignore=y

you can get a list of options by issuing:
imp help=y

----------


## skhanal

Import is documented in Utilities book of Oracle documentation.

----------


## dai_lo

> the options to export and import are fairly the same. of course, depending on what you want to do. 
> 
> do you know how  the export was taken, was it a full export, schema export, or something else. who was the export taken as? 
> 
> maybe restate what it is you are trying to do. 
> if you are trying to do a full import the command is :
> imp <user>/<password>@<tns> file=your.dmp full=y log=your.log ignore=y
> 
> you can get a list of options by issuing:
> imp help=y



my customer sent me a dmp file of his database.  he was the one export the dmp file.
i am not sure if he did a full or schema export
what are the difference?

----------


## skhanal

Run

imp file=file.dmp show=y

This will show you the content of the DMP file

----------

